
Now I lay me down to sleep - DiabloD3
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21674491-modern-life-has-not-changed-sleeping-patterns-much-some-believe-now-i-lay-me
======
Nomentatus
So distressing that the discovery of ipRGCs is still being ignored in articles
like this and by the vast majority of researchers, so many years later. It's
not sleep and health that are correlated so strongly, it's actually high-
frequency light exposure since that's what whacks our daily hormone cycle
mediated by melatonin. True, they don't 100% ignore it, just leave it late in
the article and treat it as a sidelight. Bad enough.

